# Hidden features or cheat codes



## Brunotheboxer (Apr 28, 2007)

Are there any known hidden codes like the old 30 second skip trick on the tivo? I tried doing a search for this but got zero results. One of my friends showed me a trick to get the guide to come on with only one push of the button but I dont remember what he told me and my other HR20 is still factory default.:eek2:


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

No hacks or cheat codes.

We do have 112 _Undocumented Tips & Tricks_...

The one button Guide is one of them. You can find more in the _HR20 FAQ_ as well.

Wait until you get Animations turned off. If will be like getting the glue out of your HR20. You will wonder why they have been punishing you all this time.

- Craig


----------



## Brunotheboxer (Apr 28, 2007)

thanx Milominderbinder2


----------

